# Hi from



## Sam Williamson (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi

Just joined. Trying to decide on a new espresso machine after my barista express died! Any suggestions?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome,

What's your budget & what kind of drinks (& how many prepared at the same time) are you looking to make? I presume since you had a BE you'll be looking for a grinder too.


----------



## Sam Williamson (Sep 21, 2018)

Budget up to £500. I drink mainly espresso or black Americano. But often have a few people find so need to make 2 or 3 lattes or cappachinos at once. Not sure whether to get another BE or try a classic plus a grinder?


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

If you often have a few people wanting lattes/ cappuccinos, then it might be worth saving until you can get a second hand HX machine. Unfortunately once you have factored a grinder into the equation you are probably looking at more like £700 minimum. The benefit with HX or dual boiler machines is that you won't have to wait after extracting your espresso for the boiler temperature to rise sufficiently to produce steam- you will be able to steam your milk straight away. However, if you don't mind that and can't increase your budget a Classic/ separate grinder would be a good shout.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

You will be hard pushed to find anyone that recommends a combined machine. Whatever you go for - Classic / Sage DTP / Hx etc - definitely need to go for seepage machines. this gives you so much more flexibility to affordable upgrade / change setup.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> - definitely need to go for seepage machines.


Eeeew!

I'm guessing this was an auto correct of 'separate'... 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

